# Ecotech Vortech Marine sale !!!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Call for Pricing...


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Any discounts on the battery backups?

Dave


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Dave
I dont have in stock right now but can issue rain check on these.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

What's brand name of used skimmer?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

The one on the left i dont know the brand, but it has a brand new sedra 3500 and new needle wheel as well. it works great and rated for 135g, i can let that one go for $150, in sump unit, the one on the right is a Euro Reef Rs180, Pump included as well but cant see in pic. Repaired crack on body which never affected performance, 4100 pump, $125.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flavio, are the pump prices plus tax?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

plus tax. thx


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

How much are the dosers?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

the 3 pump GHL are $275 inclusive.


----------

